# ZZ Top 2018 Tour



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

Aug 11 - Budweiser Stage, Toronto, ON
Aug 13 - Harbour Station, Saint John, NB
Aug 14 - Credit Union Place, Summerside, PE *
Aug 16 - Videotron Centre, Quebec City, QC
Aug 17 - Place Bell, Laval, QC

*=update


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm hoping they do some more dates in ON after the QB shows. They're on the bill with LS and (iirc) Foreigner in Toronto. It's not gonna be worth going to see them at a 3-act show.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

cdntac said:


> I'm hoping they do some more dates in ON after the QB shows. They're on the bill with LS and (iirc) Foreigner in Toronto. It's not gonna be worth going to see them at a 3-act show.



Zed Zed only play for about an hour these days anyway, with BG pretty much phoning it in. It's not like you'll get _more short changed than usual_ with them performing on a 3 act bill...


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

StevieMac said:


> Zed Zed only play for about an hour these days anyway, with BG pretty much phoning it in. It's not like you'll get _more short changed than usual_ with them performing on a 3 act bill...


I can honestly say I've only ever seen him have an off night only once. Their shows at Rama are usually 1:30 to 1:40 in length. 

He's an eccentric dude ---kinda difficult to have a conversation with. Though if not for him, would I have even picked up a guitar? Dunno...


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I know Billy still nails every note. Lately, he just strikes me as showing up primarily for the cheque however. Others may see it differently.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have never seen them before! I would go just this time for the experience. 

It’s either them or Black sabbath Labor Day weekend! 

I all honesty though I think I would love to see Sabbath again. Tommy their drummer is in a league of his own. He in fact is a kick ass show all by himself! He’s a fucking powerhouse.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

StevieMac said:


> Don't get me wrong, I know Billy still nails every note. Lately, he just strikes me as showing up primarily for the cheque however. Others may see it differently.


I caught them at a festival in London ON ~10(?) yrs. ago & got the same inpression, everything seemed so contrived. The highlight of the show for most of the crowd was when they spun the fuzzy guitars. To be fair, it could have been an off night for the band and/or my being jaded with “choreography”. 

Think I’ll just listen to Rio Grande Mud again instead.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

cdntac said:


> I'm hoping they do some more dates in ON after the QB shows. They're on the bill with LS and (iirc) Foreigner in Toronto. It's not gonna be worth going to see them at a 3-act show.


According to Ticketmaster Canada, Lynyrd Skynyrd is the headliner. The event is listed as "Lynyrd Skynyrd: Last of the Street Survivors Farewell Tour", with ZZ Top and .38 Special listed as "Support".

https://www1.ticketmaster.ca/lynyrd...catid=1&tm_link=artist_msg-0_100054389B062B98

So, it does not look like Foreigner will be on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Boogieman said:


> According to Ticketmaster Canada, Lynyrd Skynyrd is the headliner. The event is listed as "Lynyrd Skynyrd: Last of the Street Survivors Farewell Tour", with ZZ Top and .38 Special listed as "Support".
> 
> https://www1.ticketmaster.ca/lynyrd...catid=1&tm_link=artist_msg-0_100054389B062B98
> 
> So, it does not look like Foreigner will be on.


Well that sucks! I thought ZZ were by themselves! Not into Special or Skynard. 

I am going to see Ozzy instead! At least Ozzy is fan interactive.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

If you have never seen ZZ before then it is worth going. If you have seen them in the past few years then it will basicall be the exact same show.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm going to SJ while I have the chance to see them.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Boogieman said:


> According to Ticketmaster Canada, Lynyrd Skynyrd is the headliner. The event is listed as "Lynyrd Skynyrd: Last of the Street Survivors Farewell Tour", with ZZ Top and .38 Special listed as "Support".
> 
> https://www1.ticketmaster.ca/lynyrd...catid=1&tm_link=artist_msg-0_100054389B062B98
> 
> So, it does not look like Foreigner will be on.


.38 Special....Foreigner. All the same to me. Not interested.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

The support slot makes sense. Budweiser Stage/Molson Amp seemed like way too big a venue for them to headline.




pickslide said:


> If you have never seen ZZ before then it is worth going. If you have seen them in the past few years then it will basicall be the exact same show.


Agreed. I’m a HUGE fan but even I don’t know if I’ll go again if they’re headlining in my area in the next few years.

I’ve seen them every time they’ve played my area since they started playing in Ontario again, 5 times or so in the past 6 years, and it has been the identical show and setlist every time, with 1-2 songs changed in the middle. Same intro movie, same images on screens during songs, same banter between songs, same cigar smoking during Tush, etc. It’s basically been the La Futura tour/show since 2012. It’s well done and effective, but there is absolutely no new element added for anyone who’s already seen it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

TubeStack said:


> I’ve seen them every time they’ve played my area since they started playing in Ontario again, 5 times or so in the past 6 years, and it has been the identical show and setlist every time, with 1-2 songs changed in the middle. Same intro movie, same images on screens during songs, same banter between songs, same cigar smoking during Tush, etc. It’s basically been the La Futura tour/show since 2012. It’s well done and effective, but there is absolutely no new element added for anyone who’s already seen it.



Hence my comment about Zed Zed "phoning it in" these days. Just seems lazy to me...


----------

